

Opt-out of RapLeaf - geuis
https://www.rapleaf.com/opt_out

======
fondue
Gee thanks, who is rapleaf and why would I want to opt out of something I've
never joined or even read about up until this very moment?

I'm assuming, from reading their page, they are some kind of person-tracking
outfit for advertisers. Pretty much the same thing that Google, Microsoft, and
any other advertiser does on the internet. How are they more different or more
evil?

~~~
abyssknight
You don't have to join, that's the point. They know your name, age, likes,
dislikes, demographics and more. Opting out stops you from being targeted by
their partners. I'm actually trying to get an API key right now just to see
how deep the rabbit hole goes.

~~~
fondue
I see. Don't all ad networks do this anyway? It seems like a giant waste of
energy to pursue each one and opt out as you could be doing that for the rest
of your life. Wouldn't it be better to block their cookies or images in your
browser?

------
FrancescoRizzi
Anyone with an account could tell me if there's anything in their system about
me? I sure don't want to register and log in just to opt-out...

